# The Patrol - Seven days in the life of a Canadian Soldier in Afghanistan



## MikeL (23 Oct 2011)

Book written by a Reserve Signaller attached to B Coy, 2PPCLI for TF 1-08.

Picked it up yesterday,  haven't read it yet, but checked out a few pages looks good so far.


http://www.harpercollins.ca/books/The-Patrol-Ryan-Flavelle/?isbn=9781443407175

http://www.amazon.ca/Patrol-Ryan-Flavelle/dp/1443407178?tag=citofgamonlco-20


----------



## aesop081 (23 Oct 2011)

I ordered it today, hope it is good.


----------



## Old Sweat (23 Oct 2011)

I just got an email from Amazon.ca saying my order has been shipped. That means an ETA of Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## trudawg (23 Oct 2011)

Contemplating joining the infantry. Trying to do research. Hoping to find a good book like those you can find regarding the french legion etc. 

This book caught my eye. Just looking for thoughts on it?


----------



## Snaketnk (23 Oct 2011)

I don't think any book should be considered as research for the infantry. Most of these books recount exceptional stories that comprise 1% of the infantry experience. You'll be totally disappointed if you use books to build your expectations for the infantry.


----------



## trudawg (24 Oct 2011)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> I don't think any book should be considered as research for the infantry. Most of these books recount exceptional stories that comprise 1% of the infantry experience. You'll be totally disappointed if you use books to build your expectations for the infantry.



Duly noted. Now I have a book idea!


----------



## MikeL (24 Oct 2011)

trudawg said:
			
		

> Now I have a book idea!



Writing a book about DP1?  Or being on field ex in Wainwright during the winter?


*edited for grammar/spelling


----------



## aesop081 (24 Oct 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Writting a book about DP1?  Or being on field ex in Wainwright in the winter?



Pfffft......forget that stuff.

A book about Dustbane and the best kinds of brooms.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (24 Oct 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Writing a book about DP1?  Or being on field ex in Wainwright during the winter?
> 
> 
> *edited for grammar/spelling


It was damn cold.  The end.


----------



## RangerRay (24 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Pfffft......forget that stuff.
> 
> A book about Dustbane and the best kinds of brooms.



People yelled at me.  I felt hurt.


----------



## Troopasaurus (25 Oct 2011)

No shit... I remember this week quite well... might be worth a read to have see this view of it.


----------



## Old Sweat (25 Oct 2011)

I picked up my copy at the Post Office just before noon local and am about a third of the way through it. It is a compelling book that captures all the little things that make people love and hate the army. At the same time, it grips one with the intensity of feeling of being part of a long patrol in hostile territory. It certainly captures the individual infantryman's lot much better than either _Fifteen Days _ or _Contact Charlie_, including the visceral (and as the author admits, unfair) hatred of those inside the wire.


----------



## Danjanou (25 Oct 2011)

Just added to my amazon wish list. Christmas is coming and the D9er has access to that list 8)

As for a book on DP1/QL3/TQ1 , that would be a real page turner....not


----------

